# 5.56 Deal at Palmetto



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

American Eagle 5.56mm 62gr FMJ Steel Core Ammunition 120rd Mini-Can - XM855LPC120

While I only have a lower for this caliber I know this has to be a pretty good deal with free shipping for 5 boxes it's .333 a round. I just have to reach my buddy to take the order at his house.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats about normal for them. Its the shipping that normally makes the difference. So buy a lot, when you do pay for shipping.
Look at their other ammo, and price it per round, 33 to 40 cents per round is normal.
I go to gunbot.net to check price per round deals.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm paying 0.26 per for .223 reloads.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I get about 75% of my ammo from PSA , there prices are very good and when they have sales or free shipping , you got to go for it .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's out of stock.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> It's out of stock.


It was out of stock when I got their email.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ordered about the time I posted. didn't try for ten just got the five for free shipping


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, here is the scoop.

Cabelas OFTEN runs .223 ammo in the $6.99 to $7.19 Range per box of 20. The best price is PMC which I find to be exceptional at $340 per thousand. Just show up and buy what you need, no limit, no postage. If you buy the "lowest" price on the internet you have to pay shipping and that will easily push you over the $360 per thousand range.

Bide your time, watch the sales and buy locally IMO


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out AmmoSeek

5.56x45mm nato ammo rifle


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When I go to the SF gun show; and carry in a box like this (I've used others since I've not actually had this one before) its super trade bait. You can really score if you don't mind lugging them around. I carried some high end 45 acp ammo that my 1911 didn't really like anyway that much into the last gun show and was getting two boxes of decent 9mm for it. Yet online the difference is about 25% and I was getting a 100%.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I'm paying 0.26 per for .223 reloads.


Costs me 0.29 in Canada! Now if could just get more than 10 in a mag....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, here is the scoop.
> If you buy the "lowest" price on the internet you have to pay shipping and that will easily push you over the $360 per thousand range.
> Bide your time, watch the sales and buy locally IMO


I'm paying about 270 - 280 per 1000 round on a internet site. 
You're getting ripped off if you're paying more.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> I'm paying about 270 - 280 per 1000 round on a internet site.
> You're getting ripped off if you're paying more.


Tell us what and where if you please.


----------

